# Anyone who've had virtual colonoscopy?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Was it less painful?Describe the test.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/p...ualcolonoscopy/


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

They use CT, i dont see how it could be painful.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Exactly!It look like a high tech barium enema.Barium paste and then CT scan.I find it interesting that you get a whole body scan at the same time apparently.


----------



## aljay (Oct 29, 2005)

Two weeks ago I had the Virtual Colonoscopy and the only unpleasant part was the clean-out which is the same as forthe standard Colonoscopy. They found what could have been a lesion and possibly a carcinoma. Last week I had to havea follow-up standard Colonoscopy which couldn't find a lesion but they did remove two polyps which weren't picked up inthe Virtual Colonoscopy. I think the Virtual Colonoscopy is a waste of time and just causes more worry. You are better offgetting the standard procedure.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

aljay,do you have at least a CD of your colon in 3 dimensions with the virtual?


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I never had it but I think it is sort of painful from all the air they pump in. Pretty sure they don't medicate you for it eaither.


----------

